# AEP campsites and firewood



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know which campsites will be open this weekend, 5/18-20 and if they are dripping any wood yet? Thinkin of headn down this weekend. Would like to stay at Bicentennial if possible and not have to lug down a bunch of firewood. As of late last summer, we weren't sure if they were droppingwood any more at all. Also, what r they hittin on, Bass? :{>. Thnx for any info. BD14wb


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

D camp and K camp were open yesterday. No slab wood to be found


----------



## BassDaddy (May 18, 2005)

Actually going 4/18-20. Thanks for the info,. I hope it's not the end of the slab wood being dropped off. They dropped it off last spring but I believe that was it for the year. It was pretty sparse by the summer/fall.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

TheQuick Exchange on SR 78 near Reinersville has barrels of firewood for $12 a barrel or you can buy a pickup load if you need that much., It's cut up slab wood and burns well.
I believe she closes around 4 on weekdays but will stay open later once folks start showing up to camp. Also has ice, breakfast, lunch sandwiches and other needful items.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Last time I was there you could bring a chainsaw and cut your own provided you were cutting on trees that were already down. Might want to check and see of that is still allowed. It didn't take us long to gather our wood. ;>


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

shroomhunter said:


> TheQuick Exchange on SR 78 near Reinersville has barrels of firewood for $12 a barrel or you can buy a pickup load if you need that much., It's cut up slab wood and burns well.
> I believe she closes around 4 on weekdays but will stay open later once folks start showing up to camp. Also has ice, breakfast, lunch sandwiches and other needful items.


They are the reason slab wood can be very scarce down there. They come into to camp sites right after it is dropped and fill up several trucks with as much as they can. Pisses me off to no end which is why I don't shop at their store. I'll go on down a few more miles to Reinersville to the little store on the corner.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Was down at the rec lands Thursday and Friday. Campground C was closed for road repairs. We stayed at K. Talked to a guy who was working on the roads and he said that all the campsites should be open today, April 21. The gravel road between C and A will stay closed he said. 
As far as wood, no stores around the area had any. Tried both stores at Reinersville and a place near McConnelsville. We did find where they had clear cut some woods near Windy Hill. Plenty of wood there. 
As far as fishing we hit ponds in the area they just opened. Tried 4 ponds in two days via boat. First day we caught 20-25 bass. Nothing huge but plenty of bites. Second day we tried two different ponds and only caught 3 or 4 bass, again nothing big. Black seemed to be the color. I tried a craw colored pig and jig and no takers. Black swimbaits worked best.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

mallorian said:


> They are the reason slab wood can be very scarce down there. They come into to camp sites right after it is dropped and fill up several trucks with as much as they can. Pisses me off to no end which is why I don't shop at their store. I'll go on down a few more miles to Reinersville to the little store on the corner.


Jan at the Quick Exchange purchases a load of slab wood and has it cut up, she Does NOT go into the campsites and take it to sell it. I've known these folks for years and know that this is not true, I have on many occasions been there when the Truck delivers the full Length slabs and have seen her pay the man with her own money.


----------

